

LAUSD halts home use of iPads for students after devices hacked  - wildgift
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-lausd-ipad-hack-20130925,0,6974454.story

======
MaysonL
How in hell did the school district think it was going to keep the kids from
doing this? And how do they expect to keep the kids from (for example)
tethering to their cell phones in school now?

The other question is: why in hell do you _want_ to do this?

~~~
wildgift
Desperation?

------
wildgift
Most of the commenters are wannabe school cops or something. I think it's
fantastic that they figured out how to make it into something useful.

